#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Dead Crude Oil Sample

## EmpeChem

Hi,



Does a dead crude oil sample contain light ends or all components up to, let say C5, have vaporized? My understanding is that some C3 and C4 will remain in the oil. At least that is what I get from my model in Hysys: flashing the live crude oil at 15C and 1bara. Am I correct?

Thanks in advanced!See More: Dead Crude Oil Sample

----------

